# Turbow (add 10-30FPS) Good or bad



## needleknocker (Nov 7, 2009)

I have tried this item....it does tighten up the bow as it prestressed the cable system. The FPS did improve slightly...it did change the dynamics of the cable system...... Steve at 12 pt archery in Covington Ga should be able to answer your questions as he has many of his top shooters using the product with great results....


----------



## needleknocker (Nov 7, 2009)

I have tried this item....it does tighten up the bow as it prestressed the cable system. The FPS did improve slightly...it did change the dynamics of the cable system...... Steve at 12 pt archery in Covington Ga should be able to answer your questions as he has many of his top shooters using the product with great results....may have to call Piedmont Outdoors to get line to his shop....


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*bad*

:darkbeer:


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*Why?*

I was looking at this thing as well. I should have gotten the Martin bow and I could have have their CCS but no... Like a dork I went for another bow. Now I want to find something like the CCS and found this product. Come on though, you can post what you want but "Bad" does not sound like "archers helping archers." Why?


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Based on the experimenting I've done, you will typically see more performance from your bow. By installing this on the cable guard, it changes the dynamics of what the bow was origianlly designed to do. I personally feel that it puts more stress on the limbs, limb pockets, riser, etc..., so I decided against using it long term. I figure the engineers that designed the bows knew what they were doing, and I did not want to add additional stress to my equipment. There are several threads on AT related tot his product if you do a search. Just my .02.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Looks like that would put more torque on the cables and string.


----------

